# Columbia boxes



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Is there somebody who is interesting of selling 10 or 12 inch columbia boxes ? I need an extra set for a big job that i'm doing and need to hire a 2mchndmud jr:whistling2: and i will pur him in a scissor lift with the box .


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm....I have a spare set of Columbia boxes but im not sure if Im willing to part ways with them....
How long will you need them for Machinemud?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

A couple of weeks , maybe 2 but i see you coming and ill say "thanks but no thanks" i don't whant anything to happend to your boxes . Thats why i'm looking for another set to buy. If the futur 2mchmnd jr broke them , well at least it was mine that break . But i appreciate the gesture !:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I can send you a 2bjr, but no boxes


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> A couple of weeks , maybe 2 but i see you coming and ill say "thanks but no thanks" i don't whant anything to happend to your boxes . Thats why i'm looking for another set to buy. If the futur 2mchmnd jr broke them , well at least it was mine that break . But i appreciate the gesture !:thumbup:


You sure man?...I dont mind you borrowing them for a bit. 
I just changed the blades so they're in tip top shape. I really don't mind. :yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I understand machinemuds position, but that's a stand up offer precision:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gotmud said:


> I understand machinemuds position, but that's a stand up offer precision:thumbsup:


Thanks. I mean, he's not too far away from me...about 8.5hrs I guess.
I really wouldn't mind bro. You seem like a solid dude. As long as I get them back.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Its really a nice gesture but the main reason for an other set is for the newbie . I would never let him use my columbia tools . So there is no way to let him use yours . If it was for me , i would take yours cuz i know how to use it well .


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a distance from Montreal, but I saw some Columbia boxes in a local pawn shop recently that looked to be in good shape and I think they were asking $125 each. Just a thought!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Its really a nice gesture but the main reason for an other set is for the newbie . I would never let him use my columbia tools . So there is no way to let him use yours . If it was for me , i would take yours cuz i know how to use it well .


I think just letting a newb trying to run boxes might be tricky as well. 
Not so much because he might damage them but mostly because of what kind of job he'd do with little or no experience :icon_eek: Make sure to keep a close eye on him Frenchie :thumbsup:

But I find boxes are pretty friggen durable and hard to break. I've dropped mine a few times and they're fine. But i'll keep an eye for a used set for you man.



Mudshark said:


> I am a distance from Montreal, but I saw some Columbia boxes in a local pawn shop recently that looked to be in good shape and I think they were asking $125 each. Just a thought!


Damn, too bad. Seems like a good price.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

Pawn shop = tool stolen from jobsite


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Pawn shop = tool stolen from jobsite


Awe...lol.
Thats not always true...
It could always be that the cracked out taper hocked them for drugs and beer money. So no need to feel guilty about buying someone else's stolen tools. Instead your most likely just supporting someone's terrible drug habbit! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Pawn shop = tool stolen from jobsite


No I do not agree with that statement. :thumbdown:

Out here the shops are heavily regulated and all serial numbers are recorded. If serial numbers are removed the pawn shops wont touch them. It may be that some are hot, but lots of people getting out of the business and legitimally pawning their tools for fast cash as well.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

So i guess its not the same everywere , here the pawn shop or 90% stolen tools . So its a non- written rule to not buy from pawn shop here in montreal .


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> So i guess its not the same everywere , here the pawn shop or 90% stolen tools . So its a non- written rule to not buy from pawn shop here in montreal .


Hmm...Ya i've heard that about quebec too.
One of my employees is from Gatineau. He said the same thing.
Pawn shops are very bad down there.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well if you want machinemud I can go back and see if they are still there. If they are I can take photos and send them to you and put you in contact with the shop for you to make your own arrangements and maybe they will freight them out to you. No idea what the freight would cost though. :whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark it would be great ! But only if you have time , thanks !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Well if you want machinemud I can go back and see if they are still there. If they are I can take photos and send them to you and put you in contact with the shop for you to make your own arrangements and maybe they will freight them out to you. No idea what the freight would cost though. :whistling2:


I dont see shipping being that much...
They're not that heavy..20-30$ i'd think. At the most.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Here you go machinemud 

A columbia 12 inch just $99.99 at a Nanaimo Pawn Shop. There was also a tapetech 8 inch for same price. I checked them out today again and although they were not cleaned up that well they seem to be in good shape.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Here you go machinemud
> 
> A columbia 12 inch just $99.99 at a Nanaimo Pawn Shop. There was also a tapetech 8 inch for same price. I checked them out today again and although they were not cleaned up that well they seem to be in good shape.


Good find Mudshark!
Sweet deal. A little cleaning up and they'll be just like new!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

Peeerfect!! Thanks mudshark its what i need for a second set ! Do you have the name and tel. Numb , i will contact them ! Thanks again !


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is their contact numbers

http://www.moneymaxx.ca/index.html

I have bought a few items there before. Northstar pump, 12 inch box, supertaper, DeWalt router and Dewalt screwgun.

Not sure if they will do mailouts but if I can help out I will.


----------

